# Happy Birthday Spider Rider!!!



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday SR!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope is simply AWESOME!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Spider Rider!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Spider Rider!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hope you don't mind, I lifted your photo. Always loved this picture. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes! I had a close call health scare this year and I am enjoying every day just a bit more than I used too, even birthdays. Love the birthday card, dynoflyer


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Spider!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Spider Rider, To one of the handful of people who has designed a haunt that is INSTANTLY recognizable as ONLY yours - I tip my hat to you, your amazing haunt, the unique look that can never be mistaken as someone elses. You also happen to have a birthday in the BEST month - Happy birthday my friend, I hope it is an awesome day!!! (Glad to hear the health scare was just a scare, and that you are taking care of yourself in order to haunt for many years to come!)


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Spider Rider!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Spider Rider!!! Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------

